# Jon Sabin, Seizure Alert Dogs for Life (cont.)



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Sabin sell dog training company

By MARTHA ELLEN
FRIDAY, OCTOBER 19, 2012

COLTON - Temporarily barred from doing business in New York, seizure dog trainer Jon C. Sabin has sold his company to a Canadian and is training dogs across the border.

Daily Courier-Observer | Sabin sells dog training company


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

To read background threads on this individual and his company:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-dogs/167361-seizure-alert-dogs-life-inc.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/149619-alaya-not-attending-school-week.html


----------

